
The Best Online Communities for SaaS Founders - copywriteralex
http://www.marketingthatsells.net/blog/best-communities-saas-founders
======
csallen
For those looking to share/receive feedback on their SaaS projects and ideas,
you should check out the Indie Hackers forum as well:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/forum](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum)

I launched it along with Indie Hackers a few months back on HN, and it's
really grown since then! Lots of valuable discussions going on. I hope to do
some AMAs soon with some famous/successful founders as well.

~~~
diziet
Yeah, indiehackers is a great place, especially given how hard working and
transparent Courtland is with the project.

Saastr is wonderful too -- Jason Lemkin does a great job positioning things
from the "how do you scale this to XX Million" perspective.

edit: oh, it's you, Courtland :)

------
harperlee
For bootstrapers I can mention:

[http://barnacl.es](http://barnacl.es)
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm)

------
rayalez
I'm working on [http://hackertribe.io](http://hackertribe.io) (launching
soon). It will be a community for hackers and startup founders, like
twitter/medium for HN community.

I second
[https://www.indiehackers.com/forum](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum), it's
great.

Also I want to add [http://mastodon.social](http://mastodon.social) to the
list. It's not directly intended for SaaS founders, but if you're reading this
thread you will probably find it interesting.

------
Huhty
I go on [http://growthhackers.com](http://growthhackers.com) and
[http://inbound.org](http://inbound.org). I think both have a SaaS
section/category.

------
grantlmiller
A few other solid online resources for SaaS founders (hard to really call
these "online communities", though most do have vibrant community events tied
to them): [http://www.saastr.com](http://www.saastr.com)
[https://hitenism.com](https://hitenism.com)
[http://www.enterprisesales.nyc](http://www.enterprisesales.nyc)
[http://www.heavybit.com/library](http://www.heavybit.com/library)
[https://www.enterpriseready.io](https://www.enterpriseready.io)

------
jv22222
Not sure if we count as a "best" but just wanted to also add
[https://nugget.one](https://nugget.one) for your consideration.

------
danso
Seeing how the author posted this ostensibly-SaaS-pertinent post to HN,
wouldn't HN be a candidate for this listicle?

------
gotrythis
For those who prefer Facebook to Slack, there is a closed Facebook group for
SaaS Founders as well, small, but growing:
[http://SaaSMasters.com](http://SaaSMasters.com) links to it.

------
cyberferret
Just wanted to say I really enjoy Alex Lee's newsletters (It's his site that
the link goes to) - one of the best ones I have subscribed to (I am a SaaS co-
founder).

~~~
copywriteralex
Hey cyberferret! Thanks for the compliment! Much appreciated. A SaaSy
Dispatches is going out today! :)

------
kralldotin
Alex! Thanks for the shout out for the SaaS Growth Hacks group
([http://krall.in/sgh](http://krall.in/sgh)). Cheers mate!

~~~
copywriteralex
You're very welcome Aaron! :D Thanks for making the group.

